# :: قاعات الإبداع :: > قاعة الصالون الأدبي والثقافي >  مركز الثقافة الفنية ( ركن الثقافة الموسيقية )

## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
أخواتي وأخواني أعضاء منتدانا الجميل .

من منطلق إيماني بضرورة وأهمية الموسيقى في حياتنا، وأثرها البناء في بناء المجتمعات في كافة مراحلها مع الفنون الأخرى في التعبير عن الواقع الذي يعيشه الإنسان بأفراحه وهمومه. مما له من أثر وتفاعل علي الصعيد النفسي وعلي حياة الإنسان اليومية...

بالتالي نجد أن للثقافة الموسيقية دوراً اجتماعياً مهماً يجب علينا تفعيله. إن حياة الإنسان اليومية مبنية على إيقاع معين. وبالتعرف على الثقافة الموسيقية يمكن للإنسان العادي اكتشاف إيقاعه الشخصي الذي يساعده في ترتيب إيقاع حياته .....
كما أن الثقافة الموسيقية ، تساهم في تطوير التفكير المنطقي بالإضافة إلى إنها تساعد الإنسان على التحليق عاليا والارتقاء إلى مستويات من الشعور الإنساني بعيدة عن الحياة الروتينية. 
إن الموسيقي نظام يفرض نفسه علينا بعذوبة فبها نستطيع التعبير عن مشاعرنا الإنسانية ، ونرتقي بها وبالمتذوق لها ... 

ومن هنا ومن خلال دراستي الأكاديمية للموسيقي وتشجيع أستاذي القدير ( مصطفي سلام ) جاءتنا هذه الفكرة لنشر الثقافة الموسيقية الجادة وأعلام الموسيقي الغربية والشرقية ونظريات وتأليف الموسيقي ....
وأود أن أوضح هنا أن متذوق الموسيقي ، لابد أن يكون ملما ولو قليلا من المعرفة  بالثقافة الموسيقية .....

ويسعدني أن أقدم هنا في الركن الخاص بالثقافة الموسيقية ، تاريخ الموسيقي وأعلامها وبعض القواعد والأصول الموسيقية ، بل وبعض الدروس لكل الراغبين ومحبي الموسيقي والفن الراقي .....
وأتمنى أن أوفق في تقديم ثقافة موسيقية راقية ، فيها الخير والفائدة لأخوتي أعضاء منتدانا الراقي .....

تقبلوا مني خالص تحياتي
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

* أصل كلمة  ( موسيقي  )

بالبحث عن مصدر الكلمة يتضح أنها يونانية الأصل تشتق من (موسا) ومعناها (الملهمة).
ويروي لنا التاريخ أن(  جوبيتير) كان يصحب معه في تجولاته تسع فتيات يلقبهن ( موساجيت) ،كل فتاة منهن تزاول فنا من الفنون الجميلة فكان منها ( الغناء, الرقص,الرسم,الدراما,الكوميديا,الخطابة,التاريخ, الفروسية، علم الفلك).
ثم أضيف فيما بعد حرف ( قي) إلى لفظة ( موسا ) فأصبحت ( موسيقى ) وتلفظ أيضا موسيقا. وعلى ذلك فالمعنى القديم لكلمة موسيقى هو( الفنون )بصورة عامة ، ولكن التسمية انفردت فيما بعد بمعنى لغة الألحان والعواطف.

ولقد تعددت تعاريف (الموسيقى )على مر الأيام والعصور.

فقيل إنها فن روحي خلقه الله لحاجة الإنسانية إلى ما يهذب روحها ووجدانها. والإنسان حين أشرقت طفولته الفكرية على الكون وجد الموسيقى تملأ أ رجاء الطبيعة ، فسمع تغريد الطيور ، وحفيف الأشجار، وخرير المياه ....وغير ذلك.
والإنسان مدفوعا بغريزته الاستطلاعية أستطاع ان يعرف الأصوات الموسيقية وأخرجها من أشجار الغاب ، ثم ابتدع أصواتا أخرى ، وهكذا إلى ان اكتملت صناعة الآلات الموسيقية وتطورت إلى درجة عظيمة من النمو والإتقان.

وقالوا إنها لغة الجمال والعواطف، فالطرب الذي نحسه في لحن موسيقي ، ما هو إلا نتيجة مشوقة لنا، تنسجم فيه النغمات في إطار شيق بديع. فالموسيقى ترتبط مع اللغات الأبجدية بحروف وقواعد ، وقد يستعمل الموسيقار الدرجات الموسيقية السبع للتعبير عن أنغامه والحانة ، أما الأديب فيستغل الحروف والألفاظ في تكوين المفردات والجمل الخطابية.

وقيل. إنها علم رياضي يشيد على قواعد الأنغام ،فكل سلسلة من الأرقام تكون سلما موسيقيا يجعله مستقلا في طابعه ومزاياه . وهي أيضا هندسة صوتية فذة ، تتألف منها نغمات معبرة عما تشعر به النفس من مظاهر الحياة.

وعلى هذا الاعتبار فالموسيقى فن وعلم ولغة. وهي غذاء الروح ،  نستخدمها للتعبير عن الأحاسيس والمشاعر الجميلة بداخلنا ......*

*والي لقاء اخر باذن الله 

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*



*نشأة الموسيقي
الموسيقى في العصور القديمة*
ترقى الموسيقي إلى زمن ظهور الإنسان البدائي الذي أطلقت حنجرته أول نغمة موزونة على أول إيقاع ضربه بكفيه ...
فتشير بعض المعتقدات الصينية القديمة إلى إن الموسيقى نشأت قبل وجود الإنسان على الأرض فهي أولى مخلوقات الآلهة وإبداعاتها، فيما يرى آخرون أن أصل الموسيقى يعود إلى نشأة الإنسان على الأرض عندما حاول الإنسان البدائي أن يستخدم أقدم آلة موسيقية عرفها العالم وهي "حنجرة الإنسان". ومما لا شك فيه أنه ليس ثمة تعارض كبير بين الموقفين فالإنسان عرف الموسيقى عندما أراد أن يقلد موسيقى الكون إما مقلداً أو مبدعاً. 
فالموسيقى وحدها على أنواعها كغريزة تعبر عن شعور الإنسان الباطني والظاهري, عن إيمانه ورجائه, عن أفراحه وسعادته, عن أوجاعه وأحزانه.
ولما كانت الموسيقى في جوهرها تشتمل على عنصرين أساسيين أو روحين متمازجتين، أولهما ( الصوت ) بما فيه من أنغام وطبقات مختلفة، والثاني الزمن أي ( الميزان ) بما فيه تجزئة وتراكيب واتزنن . 
فقد ولدت الموسيقى مع ولادة أول إنسان وسترافقه في جميع مراحل حياته من المهد إلى اللحد ، فالحنجرة كانت ولا شك أول وأقدم آلة أخرجت الصوت المقصود. والأكف كانت أول ألة أخرجت أجزاء الزمن ونقرات الميزان وأنظمته. ومن هاتين الآلتين الإنسانيتين الطبيعتين تمثلت الموسيقى بعنصريها الجوهريين ، وفيهما استطاع الإنسان أن يخترع بعد ذلك الآلات الموسيقية المختلفة ويطورها .
فكان لا بد من مرور آلاف السنين لتنمو الإنسانية من مرحلة الطفولة، ويقابلها في الموسيقي تقليد أصوات الطبيعة إلى مرحلة التأمل والتفكير التي تدرج فيها الإنسان من الصيحات أو الصراخ والدق على الأخشاب إلى استخراج أصوات أكثر تهذيبًا واستعمال ما يحيط به في الكون من مواد مثل جلود الحيوانات التي شدها على جذوع الأشجار اليابسة المجوفة فعرف الطبول في شكلها البدائي، أو قطع الغاب التي نفخ فيها فأحدثت صفيرًا ثم أحدث فيها ثقوبًا فتعددت الأصوات التي تخرج منها.
وعندما عرف الإنسان النسيج وتأمل الوتر الرفيع ولاحظ أنه إذا كان مشدودًا يحدث اهتزازه أصواتًا باهتة ضعيفة فأراد أن يكون لهذا الوتر صوت أعلى ورنين أقوى فصنع لها صندوقًا تشد عليه الأوتار؛ ليضخم أصواتها الخافتة، كان هذا مصاحبًا لانتقال الإنسان من السكن في الكهوف والغابات إلى الكوخ من صنع يديه.
وكلما ارتقى الإنسان ونضج تفكيره تبدلت نبرات تعبيره، فبدلاً من النفخ في القواقع أخذ ينفخ في تلك الآلات التي صنعها، وبدلاً من النقر على جذوع الأشجار ضرب على الطبول إيقاعات كانت له بمثابة لغة تتخاطب بها القبائل التي تعيش على مسافات بعيدة عن بعضها.
وكذلك تحول الصراخ إلى نوع من الغناء الفطري يتسلى به أو يستعمله لأغراض السحر والشعوذة أو لطرد الأرواح الشريرة أو لاستجداء الأمطار في مواسم الجفاف.
وعندما وصل الإنسان إلى هذه المرحلة كانت القبائل قد تجمعت وكونت شعوبًا، واستقرت في بعض بقاع الأرض القريبة، من ينابيع المياه أو الأنهار، وكلما مرت القرون تطور ذهن الإنسان، وارتقى تفكيره، كما زاد عنده الإحساس بالجمال في شتى أشكاله وأنواعه، وبدأ ينقش أو يرسم على جدران الكهوف الكثير من أشكال الحيوانات المحيطة به.
ولقد صعدت إلى قمة هذه المدنيات القديمة أمم متعددة كانت في طليعتها ( مصر والصين والهند وفارس واليونان ) وأصبح لكل منها حضارتها المميزة وأسلوبها الخاص في التعبير عن شخصيتها، بمختلف الفنون كالنحت والرسم والمعمار والموسيقى، حيث عرفت السلالم الموسيقية والأجناس، كما بلغت صناعة الآلات حدًّا كبيرًا من الإتقان.
__________________

*الموسيقي الكلاسيكية ( التكوين والانتشار )* 
الفن الكلاسيكي دون شك أسمى الفنون وأرقاها ، ولا يعني النوع القديم أو الحديث ، فهو فن رائع يتداول في ثوبه على مر الأيام والسنين .
ظهرت الموسيقي الكلاسيكية منذ القرون الوسطي مع ظهور الكنيسة في أوربا ، وأصبح الغناء الكنسي من أهم الشعائر الدينية ، فكثُرت الترانيم الدينية المأخوذة حكماً، من التراث الغنائي الشعبي، وتطورت من بعدها الموسيقي ، إلي أن جاء عصر البوليفونيا ، بمدرسة الباروك ( عصر الباروك ) ، وعلي رأسها الفنان العظيم ( يوهان سبيستيان باخ) وبعد وفاه باخ جاءت المدرسة الكلاسيكية ( العصر الكلاسيكي )، ثم الرومانتيكية ( العصر الرومانسي ) ، ومن ثم العصر الحديث ....
كلمة الكلاسيكية مشتقة من اللاتينية ( كلاسيكوس ) ومعناها الطبقة الممتازة في المجتمع . وعلى ذلك فالموسيقى الكلاسيكية تعتبر موسيقى الفئة ذات الطراز الأول ، وتطبق أيضا نفس التسمية على سائر الفنون الكلاسيكية من أدب ، ورسم ، ونحت وخلافه . 

وبدراسة تاريخ الفن وآدابه، يتضح لنا أن الفنون الرفيعة في القرن الثامن عشر كانت مقتصرة على طبقة الملوك والأشراف ، في وقت كان الشعب عامة يمارس الموسيقى الشعبية ، ذات الإيقاعات المبسطة والنغمات الحيوية ، والسبب في ذلك يعود إلى أن مؤلفين العصر الكلاسيكي كانوا يسطرون ألحانهم خصيصا للفئة الحاكمة تبعا للأسلوب الذي يرغبه الأمراء والنبلاء . كما أن منزلة الموسيقيين في ذلك العصر أمثال ( باخ وهايدن وموتسارت ) لا تزيد عن منزلة الخدم ، يمضون حياتهم في خدمة القصور والمعابد ، ولكن بيتهوفن حطم هذه التقاليد ورفع الفنان إلى مرتبة سامية من الاحترام والتقدير . 

كان طابع الموسيقى الكلاسيكية لا يعدو تصويرا للتقاليد الرسمية ، وإفصاحا لأفكار الطبقة البرجوازية . قل أن تعبر عن نفسية المؤلف ، أو تصور روحه ومشاعره الفنية. فكانت موسيقى هادئة رزينة ، تتقلب فيها الألحان دون أن تحيد عن التقاليد أو العرف الاجتماعي . أو بالأحرى كانت موسيقى منعزلة عن بقية الفنون الأخرى ، لا تهتم مطلقا بتصوير الحوادث المحيطة بالإنسان وقد شاء القدر أن تخرج الموسيقى الكلاسيكية من طورها القديم ، وتتخلص من العادات العتيقة البالية . 
ومن الدواعي الهامة التي ساعدت على هذه الحركة التطورية أغاني الشعب ، والأناشيد الحماسية، فامتدت يد الفنان خارج المعابد ، وبدأ يغزو الطبيعة بأفكاره الموسيقية ، ويفصح عن خفاياها ويرسمها بألحانه ونغماته .

*مرحلة التكوين ( العصور الوسطي )*
في القرن التاسع  ، بدأ تاريخ الموسيقى الدنيوية في أوروبا في العصور الوسطي ، ذلك لأن فن الموسيقى ظل خلال ثلاثة قرون حكرًا على الأديرة في فرنسا وألمانيا وإيطاليا، ففيها كان الرهبان ورؤساء الأديرة يجرون التجارب ويقومون بإجراء الأبحاث ويعلمون الموسيقى غناء وعزفا، وينسخون الأناشيد الكنسية وخاصة ( الجريجوريانيه ) التي ظلت ترتقي وتزدهر طوال خمسة قرون حتى أصبحت تجمع كل ما اتصف بالرصانة وجمال التعبير في أفكار العصر الوسيط الموسيقية.
ويضم تراث الأناشيد ( الجريجوريانية ) عددا كبيرا من الألحان تعتمد كلها على أداء الصوت الواحد أي بدون هارمونيه أو آلات مصاحبة ، لذلك كان الاهتمام في صناعتها يتركز على تكوين اللحن والصلة بينه وبين الكلمات، ولكنها جميعا تتصف بالهدوء والرقة والبساطة الفنية وسهولة الأداء. إلا أن هذه الألحان في تصميمها ليست بالبساطة التي تبدو بها، ففيها فن إنشائي عظيم وعلى جانب كبير من الإتقان .
ويضم تراث الأناشيد الجريجورية حصيلة التراثين اللاتيني والشرقي البيزنطي معا، وبهما بلغ الغناء الديني قمة من الكمال .

*العصر القوطي*
في هذا العصر ، ظهرت اتجاهات جديدة في الفن والفكر، أصبحت تعرف باسم ( المذهب القوطي ) ويناظره في الموسيقى ظهور ( البوليفونيه ) أي تعدد الألحان التي تسمع في آن واحد، وهو فصل من أهم فصول الموسيقى العالمية.
ظهرت البوليفونية حوالي عام 1000 في شكلها البدائي الأول الذي فتح أمام فن التأليف الموسيقي آفاقا جديدة ، ما زالت بالغة الأثر إلى يومنا هذا، وكان منبعها الكنيسة الكاثوليكية والقوى الروحية التي كانت قائمة في الفترة ما بين 1100 و 1400م.
في ذلك العصر كانت العلوم والمعارف تضع الحساب والهندسة والفلك والموسيقى ضمن علوم الرياضة، وبالرغم من أن الصلة الوثيقة بين الموسيقى والرياضة لا تبدو ظاهرة في العادة فإنها تتكشف عند دراسة علم السمعيات ( اكوستيك ).
وفي القرنين الثاني والثالث عشر تمكنت المدرسة الباريسية من إبداع الموتيت ( motet) الفرنسي بشكله القوطي الذي تعتمد فكرته على ابتكار لحنين مختلفين لكل منهما مسار مختلف تماما عن الآخر، ولكنهما يتحركان على أساس لحني ثالث ثابت ، وسمي هذا الأسلوب ( كانتوس فيرموس).
كانت هذه مرحلة من مراحل تطور علم ( البوليفوني ) وعلى الرغم مما فيها من جرأة وغرابة فإنها افتقرت إلى النضج في نواحي تقنية الصنعة نفسها.
غير أنها كانت محاولة للجمع بين صرامة الألحان الكنسية القديمة وعناصر لحنية مستمدة من سحر أغاني عهد الفروسية العاطفية.
حوالي سنة 1200 ظهر نوع من الموسيقي لم ينشأ في الأديرة ولم ترعه الكنيسة، وهو أغاني ( التروبادور) المطربين الشعبيين، ويقال أيضا: إنهم من تلاميذ مدرسة ( زرياب ) التي تأسست مع الحكم العربي الأندلسي، والتي تعلم فيها الموسيقى والغناء الطلبة من جميع أنحاء أوروبا ومن مختلف طبقات مجتمعاتها بعيدين عن احتكار الدين لهذا الفن.
وانتشر التروبادور في أنحاء فرنسا وألمانيا وإيطاليا وصادفوا ترحيبًا كبيرًا عند طبقة النبلاء المولعين بالفنون الرفيعة والترفيه عن أنفسهم، فهم يمثلون السلطة الدنيوية وجلال البلاط الإمبراطوري.
وتاريخ هذا العصر مليء بالصراعات بين البابا والإمبراطور، فكما كان للكنيسة شعرها وألحانها قامت الدولة بإنتاج شعرها وموسيقاها التروبادورية واعتبرتها الكنيسة شيئًا مبتذلا غير جدير بالبقاء لا ترغب في تشجيعه أو نشره في مراكز العلم والمعرفة . 
وقد أدى الصراع بين السلطتين البابوية والإمبراطورية إلى انفصال عدد كبير من الفرسان عن الكنيسة، واتجهوا إلى تحوير أسلوب الغناء الشعبي إلى ما يتناسب مع أذواقهم المصقولة، واستمر هذا الاستقلال عن الكنيسة ما بين سنة 1200 وسنة 1400.
وبرزت أسماء كثير من الفرسان والنبلاء الذين كانوا شعراء وموسيقيين في نفس الوقت بفضل ما كانوا يتغنون به من ألحان الحب الشاعرية ومن قصص الفروسية والشجاعة.
وكذلك كانت أغاني التروبادور تدور معانيها الشاعرية حول الغزل وحب الفارس الشاب، وهكذا ظهرت المرأة في الأغاني والموسيقى لأول مرة منذ العصور القديمة.
وهكذا أصبح للفن الدنيوي مكان، وصار له قوة يحسب حسابها.
من جهة أخرى لم يقف الغناء الدنيوي عند الغناء الفردي الذي تصحبه آلة موسيقية، بل تكيف تدريجيًا مع البوليفونية التي كانت مقصورة حتى ذلك الوقت على ألحان الكنيسة.
وقد ترتب على سرعة نمو الحضارة في المدن الإيطالية ازدياد الطلب على هذا النوع من الموسيقى؛ لأنه يصلح للترفيه عن الشعب وإشباع رغبات المولعين بالفن.

ظل الغناء الدنيوي يتجدد حتى ظهرت أولى محاولات( المارديجال) وهو نوع من الغناء تتخلله فواصل ورقصات وغناء جماعي ، أي أنه كان بمثابة البذرة الأولى لفن الأوبرا، وبطبيعة الحال لم تعد المصاحبة الموسيقية مقصورة على آلة واحدة، بل تعددت وتنوعت بين آلات وتريه وأخرى .
وانتقل المادريجال من إيطاليا إلى فرنسا وهولندا ثم إنجلترا، وفي كل بلد كان الفنانون يضيفون ويجددون في هذا الفن المسرحي الذي طغى على الغناء الديني إلى حد جعل البابا يوحنا الثاني والعشرين حوالي سنة 1324 يصدر قرارًا بمنع الغناء البوليفوني في الكنيسة لما فيه من تركيبات صعبة وأساليب مصطنعة نفر الناس منها وبالتالي بعدوا عن الكنيسة.
ولم ينقذ الغناء الديني من تدهوره إلا ظهور المدرسة الفلمنكية التي ظهرت في الشمال، والتي كانت تتميز موسيقاها بالبساطة الشديدة في الكتابة البوليفونية وتفوق التآلفات الصوتية على التنافرات والتعقيدات في أسلوب الموتيت الفرنسي العتيق.
ولما ذاع صيت الموسيقى الفلمنكية في جميع أنحاء أوروبا في القرن الخامس عشر ، اتجهت الكنيسة للحصول على موسيقيين ومؤلفين مهرة يستطيعون تجديد ثوب الغناء الديني الذين عملوا على تأكيد طابعهم القومي والتخلص من تأثير الفن الفلمنكي الذي مثل بوجه عام روح العصر القوطي.

ومن موسيقين هذا العصر ....

هيلديجارد من بنجين - أوزوالد فون ولكينشتاين 
جيدو من آريزو - يوهانز سيكونيا - فرانسيسكو لاندن 
جيلوم دي ماتشوت - فيليب دي فيتري

*مرحلة الانتشار ( عصر النهضة )*
يمتد عصر النهضة ما بين عامي 1300 و1600، وهو من أزهى العصور الحضارية في تاريخ أوروبا، ففيه حدث انقلاب في فن الموسيقى من التأثير المتبادل بين خصائص الشمال والجنوب، وبدأت طباعة المدونات الموسيقية ، التي تخصص فيها الإيطاليون فيها بادئ الأمر ، ثم أصبحت صناعة مزدهرة ، حيث انتشرت في باريس، ونورمبرج، وغيرها من البلاد الأوروبية.
وأصبحت الموسيقى تعزف في بيوت المواطنين ومدارس المدن الصغيرة والقرى، وانتشرت مؤلفات الأعلام بطريقة لم تكن متاحة من قبل.
ومن أهم أحداث ذلك العصر أيضا قيام حركة الإصلاح البروتستانتية في ألمانيا، وتعريض سلطة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية للخطر، وما ترتب على ذلك من قيام صراع بينهما دام طويلا، ولعبت الموسيقى دورا في هذا الصراع، شأنها في ذلك شأن الأدب وسائر الفنون
كان لحركة الإصلاح الديني أثرها في التقليل من أهمية الألحان المتداولة في الطقوس والقداديس الكاثوليكية، وانتشار الترتيل الجماعي الذي تتميز ألحانه بالبساطة والسهولة، والذي تبنته الكنيسة الكاثوليكية.
كانت خاتمة إنجازات روح عصر النهضة، هما: ( المادريجال )، ثم ( الأوبرا) ، قبل أن يظهر ويعم الأسلوب ( الباروكي) الذي أتى بعد عصر النهضة، واختلف طابع ( المادريجال ) الإيطالي الجديد، فأصبح يمثل الصفوة المتحضرة، ويعكس في رشاقة وشاعرية روح الشعر الإيطالي في أرقى نماذجه.
وظلت ( البوليفونية) المبسطة باقية في المادريجال ، وأضفت إليها جماليات لحنية وتركيبات هارمونية متآلفة، مع مزج مبتكر في الألوان وتناسق وتوازن في الشكل، وهو ما أضفى على المادريجال صفات جديدة لم يكن له بها عهد.
وجاء مولد الأوبرا إشباعا لرغبة المؤلفين في إحياء الدراما اليونانية وتقديمها لا بالأسلوب الإلقائي والخط اللحني المفرد، بل بأحدث ما وصلت إليه الفنون الموسيقية في التعبير من( بوليفونية وتلوين أوركسترالي) وقامت مجموعة من الأدباء في فلورنسا بدراسة طبيعة الموسيقى اليونانية القديمة، وكيفية استخدامها في الدراما، وظهرت أولى المحاولات في المسرحية الملحنة ( فن الأوبرا ) .

أبرز مؤلفي هذا العصر

جيوفاني بيولويجي دا بالسترينا 
Giovanni Pieriuigi Da Paiestrina

في مدينة ( بالسترينا ) التي تقع بين روما ونابولي، ولد (جيوفاني بيولويجي دا بالسترينا ) الإيطالي، الذي عرف باسم مسقط رأسه (بالسترينا).
في طفولته كان يعمل منشدا في كاتدرائية بلده، ثم أرسله والده إلى روما ليتعلم الموسيقى ، واستطاع أن يلم إلماما تاما بفن البوليفونيه والإنشاد الموسيقِي عند الفلمنكيين، غير أن مؤلفاته لم تكن ترديدا لأسلوب أساتذته، بل جمعت بين الخصائص التي تميزت بها النهضة الإيطالية.
أمضى بالسترينا حياته الفنية كلها في روما في خدمة الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وإن كان قد ابتعد عنها لمدة سبعة عشر عاما، إذ قرر البابا ( بولس الرابع) إبعاد جميع المغنيين المتزوجين عن الكنيسة البابوية، لفرض العزوبية كأحد اتجاهات روما في مقاومة البروتستانتية. وكان بالسترينا متزوجا وأبا لولدين. 
وبعد أن انتقل في عدد من الكنائس، عاد إلى مسقط رأسه وإلى الكاتدرائية التي كان يعمل فيها منشدا في طفولته، وكان قد قد بلغ الأربعين من العمر ، ولم يكن يشكو فقراً أو عوزاً، فقد ورث هو وزوجته بعض المباني السكنية وحقولا لزراعة العنب.
وعلي الرغم من شعبية بالسترينا ، واعتباره أمير الموسيقى في الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، وأعظم أعلام روما البابوية، فإن معظم أعماله لم تُنشر إلا بعد وفاته . 

ومن أشهر موسيقين هذا العصر ايضا ، ( جون دولاند ) الموسيقي البريطاني ، الذي قام بتأليف حوالي الف قطعة موسيقية علي الة العود ..

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق

*موسيقي عصر الباروك ( القوالب )*
يعتبر عصر الباروك من العصور الذاخرة بالتطور والاستحداث في الموسيقي الغربية ، مقارنة بما قبلة من العصور . فكلمة باروك معناها الحرفي ( شكل غريب ، غير متناسق ، معوج ) وهو اصطلاح مستعمل في فن العمارة والتصوير .
وترجع أسباب التحول نحو الفن الباروكى في منتصف القرن السادس عشر ، للتغير الذي حدث في الأحوال الاقتصادية والاختراعات التكنيكية و الميكانيكية الجديدة والاكتشافات الجغرافية ، مما أسفر عن تأثير عميق في عقلية شعوب أوروبا بشكل خاص . ويمتد عصر الباروك من سنة 1550 إلى سنة 1700.
بدأت أول العلامات الدالة على العصر الباروكى تظهر في الموسيقي الإيطالية بشكل خاص ، وهي التأثيرات اللونية التي ظهرت في صورتين

1- تعدد مجاميع الكورس أي كتل الأصوات البشرية التي تتبادل الغناء أو تتجاوب أو تتداخل مع بعضها 
2- استعمال الهرمونية الكروماتيكية التي تميز بها المادريجال الإيطالي المتأخر. و قد أكسب هذا التلوين النغمي شكلاً خاصاً للموسيقي في ذلك العصر. وأصبحت الأوبرا من أهم إنجازات العصر الباروكي في الموسيقى، وساعد ذلك على افتتاح عدد من دور عرض الأوبرا في مختلف أنحاء أوروبا؛ تلبية للرغبة الملحة عند الطبقة الأرستقراطية والتجار الأثرياء في التمتع بالاستماع إلى الدراما الموسيقية، وهذه الدور هي:

•دار الأوبرا في فينسيا سنة 1637. 
•دار الأوبرا في لندن سنة 1656. 
•دار الأوبرا في روما سنة 1671. 
•دار الأوبرا في هامبورج سنة 1678 . 

و لعل أعظم ما تحقق في عصر الباروك في ميدان التأليف الموسيقي للآلات ، هي تلك الحلول التي أوجدها المؤلفون للمشكلة التي قامت بعد فطام موسيقيا الآلات من الغناء ، و تتلخص هذه المشكلة في كيفية كتابة مؤلفات طويلة بحيث تستطيع أن تستحوذ على انتباه المستمع و مشاعره. و كانت أهم تلك الحلول هي إيجاد تعادل مقنع بين العنصرين الجوهريين في كل عمل فني يقوم على الإنشاء و البناء و هما( الوحدة ، التنوع في التكرار و التجديد ) 

ومن أهم المؤلفين في ذلك العصر 

كلاوديو مونتيفردي - يوهان سيباستيان باخ -هنري بورسيل - أليساندرو سكارلاتي -أنطونيو فيفالدي - جورج فيليب تيليمان - جورج هيندل( وسوف أقوم بإذن الله لاحقا بالكتابة عن كل شخصية علي حدة ) 

وفي هذا العصر أيضا ً ، وجدت جذور القوالب الموسيقية ، التي تختص بالهياكل الإنشائية للمؤلفات الموسيقية المتنوعة مثل ( السوناتا ، الكونشيرتو ، الفوجا ) 
__________________

*السوناتا Sonata*
ترتبط السوناتا في أذهان جماهير الموسيقى بالشكل الذي وصلت إليه، في مؤلفات عظماء الكلاسيكية في النصف الثاني من القرن الثامن عشر ، ومصدر هذه التسمية هو الفعل الإيطالي ( Sonare) أي ( يعزف ) وقد التصقت التسمية بالمقطوعات التي تعزف بالآلات الموسيقية في مقابل النوعية الثانية من الموسيقى، وهي التي كانت تغنى بالصوت البشري وتسمى ( كانتانا ) . وهي مشتقة أيضا من اللاتينية وأصلها ( Contare ) بمعنى ( ما يغنى) بالصوت البشري. 

ولقد عرف في عصر الباروك من السوناتا نوعان:
1- سوناتا الكنيسة.. ويميزها الطابع الجدي الوقور. 
2- سوناتا منزلية.. ويميزها الحركات الراقصة المتباينة في السرعة والأسلوب

وتتكون السوناتا من ثلاث حركات في أغلب الأحيان وتوجد بعض الأعمال من أربع حركات وعدد أقل من حركتين وهي تكتب أساساً لآلة البيانو ومنها ما يكتب لآلتين يكون البيانو أحدهما ويكون البيانو ألة رئيسية في السوناتا دائماً لأنه الوحيد الذي يتمكن من عزف ثلاثة خطوط لحنية أو أربعة أو أكثر في نفس الوقت بينما تعجز آلات الأوركسترا عن عزف أكثر من صوت واحد بنفس اللحظة باستثناء الآلات الوترية وتتألف من ثلاثة حركات .

تكون الحركة الأولى سريعة في الزمن وتسمى ( اليجرو ) أما الحركة الثانية فيه بطيئة وغنائية الطابع أما الحركة الثالثة والأخيرة فتكون سريعة وبراقة وذات صيغة تعرف بالروند( Rondo) (وهو نوع من أنواع التأليف الآلية ينحصر في جملة موسيقية أساسية تستعمل لتكوين مقطوعة ذات جزء واحد , وذلك بتكرار الجملة في أوضاع لحنية مختلفة , على أن تنقسم هذه الجملة إلى قسمين , يتجاوبان سويا في نظام معين)
و تطورت السوناتا لتصبح أهم القوالب الموسيقية على الإطلاق فهي ذات قالب يشتمل على العرض و التفاعل و إعادة العرض و الختام ، و يشتمل على الحوار و الدراما بين المقامات و جزئيات الألحان و تفاعلها و دراستها. 

وهنا يجب علينا أن نفرق بين قالب السوناتا وبين السوناتا كمقطوعة موسيقية مستقلة تستخدم قالب السوناتا أيضا في حركتها الأولى فالسيمفونية مثلا وعلى وجه الخصوص السيمفونية الكلاسيكية هي عبارة عن سوناتا مكتوبة للأوركسترا الكامل بينما السوناتا تكتب بوجه عام لآلة البيانو وكانت قبل وجود البيانو تكتب للآلات ذات لوحات المفاتيح مثل ( الكلافيكورد والهاربسيكورد ) وهي التي تطور عنها البيانو قبل منتصف القرن الثامن عشر ، ومنها ما يكتب لآلتين يكون البيانو أحدهما. فمثلا توجد سوناتات للبيانو والفيولينة، وأخرى للتشيلو والبيانو، وأخرى للكلارينت والبيانو. ويكون البيانو رئيسيا في السوناته دائما لأنه الآلة الوحيدة التي تتمكن من عزف الموسيقى كاملة بألحانها وهارمونياتها، أو القادرة على عزف ثلاثة خطوط لحنية (بوليفونية) أو أربعة أو أكثر في نفس الوقت . بينما تعجز آلات الأوركسترا جميعا عن عزف أكثر من صوت واحد في نفس الوقت باستثناء الآلات الوترية وبتحفظات كبيرة. يتمكن البيانو أيضا وحده من عزف نغمات متعددة في مساحة صوتية كبيرة جدا ، تشتمل على مساحة جميع الآلات الموسيقية الحادة الطبقة والغليظة الطبقة على السواء. ولقد حافظت السوناته حتى ما بعد منتصف القرن التاسع عشر على القيم العلمية للتأليف الموسيقي في هذا القالب الرصين
وقد كتب كثير من العباقرة و على رأسهم ( هايدن و موتسارت و بتهوفن ) عدداً كبيراً من روائع التراث الموسيقي في قالب السوناتا إلا أن هذا القالب العظيم قد مر بتاريخ طويل من التطور حتى وصل إلى الشكل الذي يرتبط بأذهاننا

لا تخلو مناهج لآلة موسيقية على الإطلاق من أعمال السوناتا ، أما البيانو فإنه الآلة التي لا يستمتع بها أحد دون أن يعزف أو يستمع إلى مؤلفات السوناتا ، تلك المؤلفات التي احتفظت بقيمها أكثر من أي قالب موسيقي آخر، ففي الموسيقى المعاصرة نجد أيضا السوناتات في صور جديدة تختلف كثيرا عن السوناته الكلاسيكية المجيدة، ولكنها تحتفظ مع ذلك ببصمات التراث العظيم في الوقت الذي نجد فيه القوالب الأخرى مثل الافتتاحية والسيمفونية والكونشرتو قد اتخذت، مسارات تجريبية شديدة البعد عن جذورها العريقة

*الكونشرتو Concerto*
برز في الفترة الباروكية شكل موسيقي خاص بالآلات الموسيقية هو شكل ( الكونشرتو ) ليفتح به صفحة جديدة تبشر بما ستكون عليه الموسيقى، تلك التي تبدع فيها الآلات الموسيقية التي تحل محل الصوت البشري والايطاليون هم مبتكرو هذا اللون من التأليف في عصر الباروك على امتداد قرنين ، من الزمان تقريبا من سنة 1550- 1750 
وعصر الباروك يعني عصر الزخرفة والتحلية والتأنّق والفخامة في المباني والنحت والرسم وسائر الفنون ومنها الموسيقى .. وكان لتطور آلة (الفيولينة ) كآلة صادحة رقيقة شادية تتمتع بقدرات هائلة في التعبير ولها تأثير كبير على تطور أشكال التأليف الموسيقي الغربي , إذ بلغ تكنيك العزف عليها مرتبة من التقدم والرقي مما دفع بالموسيقيين في القرن السابع عشر إلى التوسع والتفنن في طرق الانتفاع بهذه الآلة الجميلة ـ وحدها ـ أو مجتمعة بغيرها من الآلات الوترية في الأوركسترا

و الكونشرتو أشهر القوالب الموسيقية الكبيرة و أقربها إلى قلوب المستمعين لأنه القالب الموسيقي الذي يتضمن أكثر من غيره تجسيدا للحوار و الدراما و البحث عن الحقيقة بافتراض الشيء و نقيضه 

كلمة كونشرتو مستمدة من فعل إيطالي معناه (المشاركة أو المباراة في العزف) 
والكونشرتو على نوعين

1 - كونشرتو الآلة واحدة (كونشرتو الكمان بمرافقة الفرقة الموسيقية) أو (كونشرتو الفلوت بمرافقة الفرقة الموسيقية) وهو يكون الدور الرئيس لهذه الآلات (الكمان أو الفلوت) 

2 - الكونشرتو جرسو الكبيرة ، Concerto Grosso مؤلفة موسيقية لأكثر من آلة واحدة بمرافقة الفرقة الموسيقية حيث تلعب كل آلة دورا بارزا في هذا العمل الموسيقي، وفيه تقوم بمهمة العزف مجموعة كبيرة من الآلات الوترية , وتقابلها مجموعة صغيرة , والمجموعتان تتشاركان وتتباريان في العزف , لان كلمة كونشرتو ايطالية مستمدة من فعل المشاركة والمباراة
إن تسمية كونشرتو روسو ونسبتها تعودان إلى الموسيقى الإيطالي ( كوريللي ) 

و الكونشرتو كما نعرفه من أعمال عباقرة التأليف الموسيقي الكلاسيكيين عبارة عن عمل كبير لآلة منفردة مع الأوركسترا الكامل ، و تقوم هذه الآلة بالدور الرئيس في حوارها مع الأوركسترا الكامل لأن الكونشرتو يكتب أساسا لإلقاء الضوء على الآلة المنفردة فيقال كونشرتو للبيانو أو للكمان أو غيرها مع الأوركسترا ففيه تستعرض الآلة إمكانياتها بأقصى طاقتها على يد عازف بارع متمكن من أداء كل مايكتب للآلة مهما كانت صعوبته. و الكونشرتو هو أيضا تمجيد للعازف المنفرد الذي يفني حياته في التدريب الشاق و الدراسة الطويلة الجادة من أجل الوصول إلى مستوى الأداء المطلوب و يسمى مثل هذا العازف فيرتيوزو أي العازف البارع جداً و يسمى أحيانا سوليست و أحياناً اخرى كونسرتست. 
و قد استعملت الكلمة بهذا المعنى في أواخر القرن السادس عشر و حتى منتصف القرن السابع عشر عندما كانت مقطوعات الموتيت للكورال و الارغن الديني تسمى بالكونشرتو الديني كما هو الحال في مؤلفات ( جابريللي - و بانكيري - و شوتس ) الذي كتب أعمالاً صغيرة للكونشرتو الديني لا تزيد عن كونها أعمالاً من الموتيت (Motett) ( وهو نوع من ألاحان الدينية . تؤدى بواسطة مجموعة من الآصوات المختلفة تبعاً لنظام الترديد (Canon) . والكانون هو مصطلح يطلق على الجملة التي تحلق في أوضاع متقابلة .) للكورال بمصاحبة الارغن
وفي الكونشرتو جروسو تستهل الحركة الأولى بلحن بسيط واضح تقدمه المجموعة الاوركسترالية الكبيرة , ثم يتلوه جزء انفرادي , فتقدم المجموعة الصغرى (الكونشرتينو ) لحناً آخر , وهكذا تتطور الأدوار بين المجموعتين , ويتداخل العزف بينهما , ثم ينفصل الى العزف الانفرادي للمجموعة الصغيرة , وتتم العملية من عرض إلى نشر

و الإستعمال الأول لكلمة كونشرتو كقالب تعزف فيه الآلات الموسيقية كان في عام 1686 عندما نشر ( توريللي ) ماسماه كونشرتو الحجرة لآلتين من الكمان و آلة باص و سار على نهجه أساتذة الكمان الايطاليون مثل ( كوريللي و جيميناني و فيفالدي ) فكتبوا من أعمال الكونشرتو عدداً وفيراً يشبه السوناتا كان يتميز بمجموعة صغيرة من الآلات الوترية تعزف معاً و تسمى منفردة تتحاور مع المجموعة الكاملة للأوركسترا و تسمى ريبينو أي الكامل فكانت عناصر الدراما الموسيقية تتواجد بين المنفرد و الجماعي و المنفرد كان يعني عازفين أو ثلاثة أو اربعة أو خمسة و الكامل يعني كل الأوركسترا .
__________________

*الفوجة Fuga*
الفوجةهي عبارة عن جملة موسيقية واحدة تساندها جملة أخرى قصيرة تكون بمثابة ظلها وجوابها ,
أو بالأحرى حوار بديع بين الجملتين , تارة تتقدم الآلفاظ الموسيقية وتتأخر , وتارة ترتفع وتنخفض في أسلوب انشائي بديع . وقد تختم هذه المحادثة بجملة لحنية واضحة يؤديها العازف أو مجموعة المنشدين في نظام موحد رائع . والفوجة تعتبر مرحلة هامة في التطور بالغناء
احتلت ( الفوجة) عرش البلاغة الموسيقية في عصر الباروك، ومنذ القرن السابع عشر وانتشرت الفوجة المعزوفة (غير الغنائية) وهي التي تكتب لتعزف بأربعة آلات موسيقية
مصدر هذه التسمية هو الفعل الإيطالي Fugare ومعناه (الهروب) واستعملت هذه الكلمة لتسمية نوع من الكتابة الموسيقية يتميز بتكرار اللحن الرئيسي في الأصوات الأربعة (سوبرانو – الطو – تينور – باريتون)، الواحد تلو الآخر على درجات مختلفة من السلم، وذلك في مطلع الفوجة ، ثم تلاحق الأصوات بعضها بالفكرة الموسيقية أو الموضوع بطريقة تشبه المطاردة أو الهروب.
وهي ليست قالب موسيقى ثابت التشكيل ولكنها أسلوب فى النسج البوليفونى عبارة عن بناء من طوابق لحنية بأسلوب تقليدي في طريقة دخول الأصوات بالتتابع باللحن الرئيسي، وبتقليد شكله اللحني 
وهذا الدخول المتعاقب للأصوات هو الذي يطبع الفوجة بطابعها المميز، وبدونه لا تسمى ( فوجة) و نذكر هنا أن الأصوات الأربعة ليست إجبارية في نسيج الفوجة ، فهناك فوجات مكتوبة لثلاثة أصوات أو لصوتين أو لأكثر من الأربعة أصوات الرئيسية.
وكسائر أساليب الكتابة الموسيقية، لم يصمم أجزاء الفوجة أحد ، ولكن ( يوهان سيباستبان باخ) هو الذي أعطاها شكلها النهائي ، مستندًا إلى تجارب العديدين ممن سبقوه، ثم سار على هداه جميع المؤلفين من بعده، وضمّنوا الفوجة في معظم مؤلفاتهم الكبيرة والصغيرة

----------


## مصطفى سلام

بارك الله فيك يا ليلة عشق ..
فبهذه البداية تكونين قد طرقت بقوة بابا لركن ركين هو ركن الثقافة الموسيقية ..
بداية رائعة يبدو فيها أثر التخصص و التذوق و الحماس .. 

فى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد كان الفلاسفة الطبيعيون الإغريق يبحثون فى أصل الكون .. و لقد خرج لنا فيثاجوراس - الفيلسوف - بنظرية مؤداها أن العالم عدد و نغم !!
و بهذا فقد ربط بين الرياضة و الهارمونى الموجود كالنغم فى الوجود ..
إلى الأمام . و سأكون أول قارئ لك - طالما سمح لى السيرفر بذلك .
دام رقيك و سمو ذوقك ...
مصطفى سلام

----------


## ليلة عشق

> بارك الله فيك يا ليلة عشق ..
> فبهذه البداية تكونين قد طرقت بقوة بابا لركن ركين هو ركن الثقافة الموسيقية ..
> بداية رائعة يبدو فيها أثر التخصص و التذوق و الحماس .. 
> 
> فى القرن الخامس قبل الميلاد كان الفلاسفة الطبيعيون الإغريق يبحثون فى أصل الكون .. و لقد خرج لنا فيثاجوراس - الفيلسوف - بنظرية مؤداها أن العالم عدد و نغم !!
> و بهذا فقد ربط بين الرياضة و الهارمونى الموجود كالنغم فى الوجود ..
> إلى الأمام . و سأكون أول قارئ لك - طالما سمح لى السيرفر بذلك .
> دام رقيك و سمو ذوقك ...
> مصطفى سلام


*الأستاذ القدير مصطفي سلام 

كل كلمات الشكر تعجز ان توفيك حقك أستاذي الفاضل علي تشجيعك لي ....
وعلي الرقي بالذوق العام والفن الراقي  جزاك الله كل الخير باذن الله  .....
وباذن الله  سيكون هذا الركن هو الركيزة لجميع الموضوعات المتعلقة بالثقافة الموسيقية .....
وأدعو جميع الأعضاء متذوقي الفن والموسيقي الي المشاركة بمواضيع مرتبطة بهذا الركن حتي تعم الفائدة علي الجميع .....
دمت لنا أستاذي الفاضل تقديري لك لا حدود له .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*نشأة الموسيقي
الموسيقى في العصور القديمة*



*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الموسيقي الكلاسيكية

 التكوين والانتشار* 

*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## Amira

> وبالتعرف على الثقافة الموسيقية يمكن للإنسان العادي اكتشاف إيقاعه الشخصي الذي يساعده في ترتيب إيقاع حياته .....


*عارفة يا ليلة موضوعك و كلامك عن الموسيقي 
خلاني أقعد أفكر في حاجات زي 
أنا ليه بحب أسمع الأغنية دي و مش بحب أسمع دي ؟؟ ليه الموسيقي دي بتعجبني و دي لأ ؟؟ 
ليه بحب صوت المطرب ده عن غيره ؟؟ ليه بحب نوعية الأغاني دي عن غيرها ؟؟

أنا حسيت اني في هذا المركز الرائع ممكن أعرف 

بجد بجد تسلم أيدك يا ليلتي علي هذا المركز و ما يبثه من ثقافة موسيقية*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *عارفة يا ليلة موضوعك و كلامك عن الموسيقي 
> خلاني أقعد أفكر في حاجات زي 
> أنا ليه بحب أسمع الأغنية دي و مش بحب أسمع دي ؟؟ ليه الموسيقي دي بتعجبني و دي لأ ؟؟ 
> ليه بحب صوت المطرب ده عن غيره ؟؟ ليه بحب نوعية الأغاني دي عن غيرها ؟؟
> 
> أنا حسيت اني في هذا المركز الرائع ممكن أعرف 
> 
> بجد بجد تسلم أيدك يا ليلتي علي هذا المركز و ما يبثه من ثقافة موسيقية*


*الأخت الغالية Amira

الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم واعجابك بالمركز والثقافة الموسيقية......
واتمني من الله العلي القدير ان يوفقني في تقديم الثقافة الموسيقية بالشكل الصحيح حتي يتم الأستفادة للجميع ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## قلب مصر

الله عليكى يا ليلة عشق وعلى مواضيعط الرائعة 
دائما متألقة بكل ما هو مميز ورائع
الموسيقى سحر خاص ليس له حل فهو يتخلل إلى الروح ويقوم بعمل تنشيط روحى لمكنونات النفس 
تغير من طبيعة نفوسنا وتحسنها وتهذبها بجمالها وعذوبتها
تجعل منا اشخاصا آخرين غير ما نحن عليه ...... 
استشعر دائما أن للكون موسيقى خاصة به استمتع بها فى لحظات الصمت والوحدة واجدها موسيقى من أعذب ما تكون 
لم يستطع بشر حتى الان التوصل إلى مضاهاة الموسيقى الكونية والربانية
اشعرتينى بنشوة رائعة وانا استمتع بقراءة الموضوع
كل الشكر ليكى يا أجمل ليلة

----------


## شاعر الرومانسية

اختى العزيزة ... ليلة عشق

موضوعك أكثر من رائع .. وفكرته جديدة جدا
وما أحوجنا الية تلك الايام .. والتى نحتاج فيها
ان نتلمس الاساس السليم .. والتأريخ الاصولى 
لكل ما نحبه ونهواه
نعرف اساسيات ومبادىء المعرفة 
ونكتسب الثقافة  المطلوبة لتأكيد حبنا وعشقنا
لفرع من فروع الفنون

و حتى نفهم مانعشقة .. ونترجم هذا الحب .. لمعرفة


اتابع موضوعك .. ومعلوماتك القيمة  بكل شغف
فعشقى للنغمة .. لا يقل ابدا عن عشقى للكلمة

سلمت يداك ...

وتقبلى كل الود .. وخالص التقدير،،، :f:

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الله عليكى يا ليلة عشق وعلى مواضيعط الرائعة 
> دائما متألقة بكل ما هو مميز ورائع
> الموسيقى سحر خاص ليس له حل فهو يتخلل إلى الروح ويقوم بعمل تنشيط روحى لمكنونات النفس 
> تغير من طبيعة نفوسنا وتحسنها وتهذبها بجمالها وعذوبتها
> تجعل منا اشخاصا آخرين غير ما نحن عليه ...... 
> استشعر دائما أن للكون موسيقى خاصة به استمتع بها فى لحظات الصمت والوحدة واجدها موسيقى من أعذب ما تكون 
> لم يستطع بشر حتى الان التوصل إلى مضاهاة الموسيقى الكونية والربانية
> اشعرتينى بنشوة رائعة وانا استمتع بقراءة الموضوع
> كل الشكر ليكى يا أجمل ليلة


*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 

الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم ومتابعتك للموضوع ......
ومشاركاتك الراقية في تذوق الموسيقي الكلاسيكية بأنواعها المختلفة .....
دمتِ متألقة بأحساسك الراقي بروعة الموسيقي .....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## محمد نديم

ليلة عشق
في رواق الفن الجميل
وكأني أسمع همهمات الموسيقا وترانيم الأوتار
في صرحك البهي ....
تحلو الإقامة ويحلو السمر...
الموسيقا .... والشعر صنوان لا ينفصلان بل هما وجهان لعملة واحدة...
وحيث توجد الموسيقا يوجد الشعر ويوجد الشاعر ...
سعدت بالمرور هنا ولي ان شاء الله عودة أخرى...
لك الود والشكر الجزيل.

محمد نديم

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الله عليكى يا ليلة عشق وعلى مواضيعط الرائعة 
> دائما متألقة بكل ما هو مميز ورائع
> الموسيقى سحر خاص ليس له حل فهو يتخلل إلى الروح ويقوم بعمل تنشيط روحى لمكنونات النفس 
> تغير من طبيعة نفوسنا وتحسنها وتهذبها بجمالها وعذوبتها
> تجعل منا اشخاصا آخرين غير ما نحن عليه ...... 
> استشعر دائما أن للكون موسيقى خاصة به استمتع بها فى لحظات الصمت والوحدة واجدها موسيقى من أعذب ما تكون 
> لم يستطع بشر حتى الان التوصل إلى مضاهاة الموسيقى الكونية والربانية
> اشعرتينى بنشوة رائعة وانا استمتع بقراءة الموضوع
> كل الشكر ليكى يا أجمل ليلة


*الأخت الغالية قلب مصر 

بالله عليك من الذي يشكر الآخر .......
فشعورك بهذه النشوة واستمتاعك بقراءة الموضوع هو فخر لي ووسام علي صدري .....
لن أقول لكِ شكراً علي المتابعة لان كلمة الشكر لا تكفيكِ ......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلة عشق
> في رواق الفن الجميل
> وكأني أسمع همهمات الموسيقا وترانيم الأوتار
> في صرحك البهي ....
> تحلو الإقامة ويحلو السمر...
> الموسيقا .... والشعر صنوان لا ينفصلان بل هما وجهان لعملة واحدة...
> وحيث توجد الموسيقا يوجد الشعر ويوجد الشاعر ...
> سعدت بالمرور هنا ولي ان شاء الله عودة أخرى...
> لك الود والشكر الجزيل.
> ...


*الشاعر الرائع الأستاذ محمد نديم 

عندما رأيت توقيعك هنا .....
رأيت الجمال والصدق والاحساس الراقي والمشاعر الصادقة .....
احساسك الداخلي الرائع بالموسيقي في كتاباتك الراقية لا يضاهي .....
سلمت أستاذي القدير علي مرورك الكريم الذي زاد الموضوع ثراء ورونق .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> اختى العزيزة ... ليلة عشق
> 
> موضوعك أكثر من رائع .. وفكرته جديدة جدا
> وما أحوجنا الية تلك الايام .. والتى نحتاج فيها
> ان نتلمس الاساس السليم .. والتأريخ الاصولى 
> لكل ما نحبه ونهواه
> نعرف اساسيات ومبادىء المعرفة 
> ونكتسب الثقافة  المطلوبة لتأكيد حبنا وعشقنا
> لفرع من فروع الفنون
> ...


*الأخ الفاضل شاعر الرومانسية 

الرائع هو مرورك الكريم وتواجدك واعجابك بالمركز .......
وأرجو من الله العلي القدير أن أكون عند حسن ظن الجميع في تقديم الثقافة المطلوبة والصحيحة في المعرفة الموسيقية ......
الشكر لك لمتابعة الموضوع بحسك الموسيقي العالي للكلمة والحرف ......
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*موسيقي عصر الباروك 

 القوالب* 


*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## أحلى كلمة

ليلة عشق

موضوع جميل جداااا و فكرة جديدة وعظيمة جدااا

فما أحوجنا أن نعرف بعض المعلومات عن ما نحب 

وما أكثر حبنا للانغام والموسيقى

فشكرا لكى ليلتى العزيزة على ما تقدمية لنا من ثقا فة ومعلومات

تسلمى وتسلم أفكارك العظيمة و مواضيعك البديعة

----------


## ليلة عشق

> ليلة عشق
> 
> موضوع جميل جداااا و فكرة جديدة وعظيمة جدااا
> 
> فما أحوجنا أن نعرف بعض المعلومات عن ما نحب 
> 
> وما أكثر حبنا للانغام والموسيقى
> 
> فشكرا لكى ليلتى العزيزة على ما تقدمية لنا من ثقا فة ومعلومات
> ...


*الأخت الغالية أحلي كلمة 

الشكر لكِ عزيزتي علي مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الجميلة ......
والحمد لله ان الموضوع نال استحسانك سلمك الله عزيزتي علي متابعتك له ....
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## conductor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
أختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق
أود أن أقدم لكي جزيل الشكر على ما قدمتيه في هذا المركز الموسيقي عالي المستوى ، وعلى المعلومات القيمة الموسيقية التي ستفيد أي قارئ مطلع أو موسيقى هاو .... فهي معلومات تأتي في أسلوبك السهل البسيط القريب للقلوب ... وهذا ليس بغريب على فنانة مثلك .
ووننتظر المزيد والمزيد من معلوماتك القيمة الموسيقية 

تقبلي تحياتي
د . أحمد عبد الشافي

----------


## طارق المملوك

الاخت العزيزة و الفنانة الرقيقة ليلة عشق
ما اروع الموضوع الجميل الذى استفدت منه كثيرا
اضافت ثقافتك ومهنتك ذلك الحس الراقى الذى جعلنا نستطعم الموسيقى و الالات و جمالها
وكاننى اعيش سيمفونية رقيقة فى عالم اخر
انتظر المزيد و خاصة عن نشاة الموسيقى العربية و اعتقد انها فى العصر العباسى حتى مبدعنا سيد درويش و صالح عبد الحى و عبد الوهاب
دمت متالقة ايتها الفنانة الرقيقة

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> أختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> أود أن أقدم لكي جزيل الشكر على ما قدمتيه في هذا المركز الموسيقي عالي المستوى ، وعلى المعلومات القيمة الموسيقية التي ستفيد أي قارئ مطلع أو موسيقى هاو .... فهي معلومات تأتي في أسلوبك السهل البسيط القريب للقلوب ... وهذا ليس بغريب على فنانة مثلك .
> ووننتظر المزيد والمزيد من معلوماتك القيمة الموسيقية 
> 
> تقبلي تحياتي
> د . أحمد عبد الشافي



*الأخ الفاضل conductor

أنا التي أتقدم إليك بجزيل الشكر علي مرورك  العطر الكريم وتشريفك للمركز ......
فما أنا سوي كويكبه تدور في فلكك يا صاحب الإحساس الراقي والألحان الرائعة .....
الذي طالما تعلمت منه ومازلت أتعلم منة الكثير والكثير من بحر علمك المليء بالدرر والجواهر النفيسة ......
عاجزة أنا عـن الرد ، أمام صرح كبير وفنان قدير مثلك......
فتوقيعك هنا اليوم فخر لي حتى لو لم تكتب سوى اسمك......
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## لميس الامام

الصديقة الغالية ليلة عشق

اولا آسف على تأخري على الاطلاع على هذه الدرة الرائعة من كنز الموسيقى..

انها موسوعة ثقافية موسيقية لا شك في ذلك ابدا ..رائع ما جاء في هذه الدراسة المستفيضة ليلة عشق..
وانا واثقة من حسك الموسيقى والشاعري الانيق ...تمتعت جدا بما جاء في سياق الدراسة وبالفعل تثقفت عن طريقها وازدادت رقعة المعرفة عندي من هذه الخلفية الرائدة التي تملكينها..
عن نفسي انا تمتعني الموسيقى الكلاسيكية جدا..انها تراث عبقري ..يدنو من اوتار الحس فيعلوا بها ..ويهدأ من توترها ان وجد او لم يوجد..انها السيمفونيات الرائعة التي تحلق بنا وتسمو بالفكر والخيال الى ابعد ما يكون..الموسيقي الكلاسيكية ( التكوين والانتشار ) 

الفن الكلاسيكي دون شك أسمى الفنون وأرقاها ، ولا يعني النوع القديم أو الحديث ، فهو فن رائع يتداول في ثوبه على مر الأيام والسنين .
ظهرت الموسيقي الكلاسيكية منذ القرون الوسطي مع ظهور الكنيسة في أوربا ، وأصبح الغناء الكنسي من أهم الشعائر الدينية ، فكثُرت الترانيم الدينية المأخوذة حكماً، من التراث الغنائي الشعبي، وتطورت من بعدها الموسيقي ، إلي أن جاء عصر البوليفونيا ، بمدرسة الباروك ( عصر الباروك ) ، وعلي رأسها الفنان العظيم ( يوهان سبيستيان باخ) وبعد وفاه باخ جاءت المدرسة الكلاسيكية ( العصر الكلاسيكي )، ثم الرومانتيكية ( العصر الرومانسي ) ، ومن ثم العصر الحديث ....
كلمة الكلاسيكية مشتقة من اللاتينية ( كلاسيكوس ) ومعناها الطبقة الممتازة في المجتمع . وعلى ذلك فالموسيقى الكلاسيكية تعتبر موسيقى الفئة ذات الطراز الأول ، وتطبق أيضا نفس التسمية على سائر الفنون الكلاسيكية من أدب ، ورسم ، ونحت وخلافه ...

متذوقة رائعة انت يا ليلة عشق ..لك مني عبق التحايا على هذا الاثراء الثقافي الرائع..

لميس الامام

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الاخت العزيزة و الفنانة الرقيقة ليلة عشق
> ما اروع الموضوع الجميل الذى استفدت منه كثيرا
> اضافت ثقافتك ومهنتك ذلك الحس الراقى الذى جعلنا نستطعم الموسيقى و الالات و جمالها
> وكاننى اعيش سيمفونية رقيقة فى عالم اخر
> انتظر المزيد و خاصة عن نشاة الموسيقى العربية و اعتقد انها فى العصر العباسى حتى مبدعنا سيد درويش و صالح عبد الحى و عبد الوهاب
> دمت متالقة ايتها الفنانة الرقيقة


*الشاعر الصادق طارق المملوك 

الرائع هو مرورك الكريم وتشريفك للمركز واعجابك به .........
أحساسك الصادق والمميز بالكلمه الراقية لهو السحر والموسيقي شاعرنا الرائع .......
وباذن الله عند الانتهاء من عصور الموسيقي الغربية واعلامها ......
سوف أتجه الي الموسيقي الشرقية منذ نشأتها وأهم اعلامها .....
وسوف أقوم بوضع بعض المصطلحات الموسيقية ومعانيها حتي يسهل علي الجميع أثناء الأطلاع علي المواضيع المتابعة والأستفادة من المركز ....
أشكر لك مرورك الكريم وكلماتك العطرة في شخصي المتواضع .......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## conductor

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته

أختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق 

لقد أخجلتيني بالفعل يا أختاه على هذا التقدير الذي لا أستحقه .... فما أنا إلا نقطة صغيرة في بحر هذا العلم الوافر الجميل ... جزاك الله خيراً على ما تقدمينه أنتي بالفعل للأعضاء من ثقافة ناتجة عن خبرة كبيرة وتمكن بالمادة الموسيقية ذات الأسلوب السلس والذي عهدناه منكي دائماً .
ومن هذا المنطلق ... وإستكمالاً لتقديم سلسلة الثقافة الموسيقية التي تقدمينها يا أختي الفاضلة ... ولتكتمل الصورة عند المتلقي والقارئ ... فلابد من أن يأخذ القارئ مع هذه الجرعة الثقافية شيئ من معرفة التذوق الموسيقي ... حتى يطبق ما يقرأه على ما يسمعه ، وتكون لديه خلفية كاملة من حيث معرفته بكيفية تذوق الموسيقى ومعرفة وإستخراج جوانب تأليفها وإنطباعاتها وكيفية الإستماع إليها بصورة صحيحة . حتى تتشكل الصورة عند المتلقي قلباً وقالباً.
لذا ... فإني أستأذنك يا أختي الفاضلة في السماح لي بإنشاء صفحة بموضوع " التذوق الموسيقي " .
ولتكن إسمها " ركن التذوق الموسيقي " إستكمالاً لصفحتك المتميزة " ركن الثقافة الموسيقية " ، وسأحاول بعلمي المتواضع الذي أنعم الله علي به أن أشرح فيها كيفية التذوق الموسيقي السليم ، لأننا نعاني هذه الأيام من عدم معرفة كيف نتذوق الموسيقى الجيدة في عالم تردت فيه الموسيقى إلى الحضيض تقريباً 

أشكرك أختي الفاضلة 
وأنتظر منك السماح لي بإنشاء هذه الصفحة 
بارك الله فيكي

----------


## ليلة عشق

> الصديقة الغالية ليلة عشق
> 
> اولا آسف على تأخري على الاطلاع على هذه الدرة الرائعة من كنز الموسيقى..
> 
> انها موسوعة ثقافية موسيقية لا شك في ذلك ابدا ..رائع ما جاء في هذه الدراسة المستفيضة ليلة عشق..
> وانا واثقة من حسك الموسيقى والشاعري الانيق ...تمتعت جدا بما جاء في سياق الدراسة وبالفعل تثقفت عن طريقها وازدادت رقعة المعرفة عندي من هذه الخلفية الرائدة التي تملكينها..
> عن نفسي انا تمتعني الموسيقى الكلاسيكية جدا..انها تراث عبقري ..يدنو من اوتار الحس فيعلوا بها ..ويهدأ من توترها ان وجد او لم يوجد..انها السيمفونيات الرائعة التي تحلق بنا وتسمو بالفكر والخيال الى ابعد ما يكون..الموسيقي الكلاسيكية ( التكوين والانتشار ) 
> 
> الفن الكلاسيكي دون شك أسمى الفنون وأرقاها ، ولا يعني النوع القديم أو الحديث ، فهو فن رائع يتداول في ثوبه على مر الأيام والسنين .
> ...


*
ملكة الأحاسيس لميس الإمام 

سلمتِ متذوقة سيدة الذوق الرفيع .......
مرورك الكريم واطلالتك الرائعة أثري المركز برحيق من عطر حروفك المتألقة ......
وادعوكِ لزيارة صفحة الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر في قاعة الفنون والطرب ( لعشاق الموسيقي الكلاسيكية ) ......
التي تذخر بكثير من المقطوعات الموسيقية الرائعة لعظماء الفن الكلاسيكي .......
لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته
> 
> أختي الفاضلة ليلة عشق 
> 
> لقد أخجلتيني بالفعل يا أختاه على هذا التقدير الذي لا أستحقه .... فما أنا إلا نقطة صغيرة في بحر هذا العلم الوافر الجميل ... جزاك الله خيراً على ما تقدمينه أنتي بالفعل للأعضاء من ثقافة ناتجة عن خبرة كبيرة وتمكن بالمادة الموسيقية ذات الأسلوب السلس والذي عهدناه منكي دائماً .
> ومن هذا المنطلق ... وإستكمالاً لتقديم سلسلة الثقافة الموسيقية التي تقدمينها يا أختي الفاضلة ... ولتكتمل الصورة عند المتلقي والقارئ ... فلابد من أن يأخذ القارئ مع هذه الجرعة الثقافية شيئ من معرفة التذوق الموسيقي ... حتى يطبق ما يقرأه على ما يسمعه ، وتكون لديه خلفية كاملة من حيث معرفته بكيفية تذوق الموسيقى ومعرفة وإستخراج جوانب تأليفها وإنطباعاتها وكيفية الإستماع إليها بصورة صحيحة . حتى تتشكل الصورة عند المتلقي قلباً وقالباً.
> لذا ... فإني أستأذنك يا أختي الفاضلة في السماح لي بإنشاء صفحة بموضوع " التذوق الموسيقي " .
> ولتكن إسمها " ركن التذوق الموسيقي " إستكمالاً لصفحتك المتميزة " ركن الثقافة الموسيقية " ، وسأحاول بعلمي المتواضع الذي أنعم الله علي به أن أشرح فيها كيفية التذوق الموسيقي السليم ، لأننا نعاني هذه الأيام من عدم معرفة كيف نتذوق الموسيقى الجيدة في عالم تردت فيه الموسيقى إلى الحضيض تقريباً 
> 
> ...


*الأستاذ الفاضل conductor

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاتة ......
لك جزيل الشكر علي أثرءك المركز بهذا الركن الجديد ( التذوق الموسيقي ) ......
ليكتمل المركز ببحر علمك الراقي بأناملك الماسية .......
سلمت أخي الفاضل علي تفضلك بأنشاء هذا الركن لنبحر معا ونتنسم عطر الفن الراقي الجميل .....
في انتظار اسهاماتك المتميزة والمتألقة دائماً أستاذي القدير ........
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .........

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ مصطفي سلام 

الشكر لك أستاذي القدير علي مجهودك الرائع في ضم جميع صفحات المركز في الصفحة الرئيسية ......
وباذن الله سوف أقوم بتكمله باقي الموضوعات هنا في الصفحة الرئيسية علي التوالي ......
لحين الانتهاء من الموسيقي الكلاسيكية واعلامها .......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي .......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
مازلنا في عصر الباروك وكنا قد قمنا في السابق بتعريف أنواع المؤلفات الموسيقية التي ظهرت في هذا العصر والآن سأقوم بعرض نبذه عن حياة أهم مؤلفي هذا العصر مع مؤلفة من أعمال كل منهما .......

أهم مؤلفي الموسيقي في عصر الباروك 


يوهلن سيباستيان باخ    JOHANN SEBASTIAN BACH 
( 1685 – 1750 )  

مؤلف موسيقي وعازف أورغن ألماني، يعتبر أحد أكبر عباقرة الموسيقى الكلاسيكية في التاريخ الغربي
اتهم في عصره الباروكي بالرجعية لمعالجته بوليفونية العصور الوسطى، جدد فيها وجعلها موسيقي لكل العصور....
قيل أن باخ كان رياضي الموسيقي ، وبيتهوفن فيلسوفها ، وموزارت شاعرها

ينحدر يوهان سيباستيان باخ ، أحد مؤسسي الموسيقى المتعددة الأصوات، من أسرة ألمانية اشتهرت بمن أنجبت من موسيقيين ،أتحفت الشعب الألماني بأكثر من موسيقي خلال قرنين من الزمن بين عازف وملحن
ولد عام 1685 م في ( إيزناخ ) بالمانيا . تعلم في بلدته، وتلقى دراسته للموسيقى في الوقت ذاته عن أبيه ( يوهان أمبروزيس ) عازف الكمان. 
وعندما توفي والده في العاشرة من عمره، أقام مع شقيقه الأكبر الذي ساءه كثيرا أن يتمتع باخ الصغير بمثل هذه الموهبة الموسيقية الفذّة. ولكنة تابع دراسة العزف على   ( الكلافسان  والأورغن  ) بالرغم من ذلك ...

 فكان يلجأ إلى الدرس و التأليف ليلاً و يظن أخوه أنه مستغرق في النوم. و قد وضع الكثير من المقطوعات للقيثارة في ضوء القمر مما أتعب عينيه كثيراً...

توفي شقيق باخ و هو بعد في الخامسة عشرة من عمره فاضطر أن يكسب عيشه بموارده الخاصة.  و كان يعكف و هو طفل صغير على نسخ كتاب كبير بيديه الاثنتين.. و قد ظل كذلك ستة أشهر، ينقله في ضوء القمر لا في ضوء الشموع. و كان يسافر من بلدته إلى بلدة أخرى على قدميه ليستمع إلى عجوز يعزف على الأرغن. و قد التحق بجوقة مدرسة لونيبرغ، و استطاع أن يؤمن قوته بتدريس الموسيقى، ثم عمل منشداً وعازفاً على الأرغن في الكنيسة هذا بعدما لمست إدارة المدرسة ميله الشديد إلى الموسيقى خولته حق العزف على آلة الأرغن ووضعت بتصرفه مكتبتها العامرة بالمؤلفات الموسيقية النادرة و عكف على دراسة العزف على الكمان و الأرغن، و التأليف، فأتقنها جميعاً.. و لكنه كان دائم السعي للوصول إلى الكمال الفني

في عام 1703 م عمل مدة قصيرة كعازف كمان في أوركسترا ( دوق فايمار) . و بعد أشهر قليلة أصبح عازف أورغن في كنيسة ( ارنتات)  حيث بدأ كتابة أول مؤلفاته الموسيقية الدينية. وفي عام 1707 م انتقل إلى مدينة ( مولهاوزن )  كعازف أورغن في كنيستها، وبعد عودته إلى فايمار كتب أول أعماله الشهيرة للأورغن (التوكاتا). 
وفي عام 1716 م ترك فايمار ليصبح قائد فرقة موسيقى الحجرة عند الأمير ليوبولد في مدينة أنهالت-كوتن، حيث كان الأمير نفسه يعزف على فيولا الساق في الفرقة الموسيقية بقيادة يوهان سباستيان نفسه. وفي هذه المدينة استطاع أن يتحرر من الخدمة الكنسية متابعًا التأليف الموسيقي للآلات، فكتب معظم الأعمال المهمة له ومنها ( ست حوريات براندنبورغيه )  عام 1721 م، سميت كذلك لأنها كانت مكرسة لأمير براندنبورغ ، وتقلب في عده مناصب وبرزت شهرته الفائقة كعازف أرغن ومؤلف موسيقي عبقري ....

كان باخ رب أسرة شديدة التقى و الورع، تتألف من سبعة أولاد رزقهم من زوجته الأولى، إحدى نسيباته. و قد تزوج بعد وفاتها بسنة  بتلميذته ذات الصوت (السوبرانو) الرائع ( آنا مجدلينا )  التي يرجع إليها الفضل بالإيحاء إليه فوضع عدة مؤلفات رائعة....
 رزق منها ثلاثة عشر من الأولاد ذكوراً وإناثاً برعوا في العزف والتأليف الموسيقي  . و اضطره اهتمامه الشديد بتدريب أولاده التدريب الديني الصحيح إلى التخلي عن منصب رفيع و الإكتفاء بمنصب عادي. و قد انعكست نظرته الدينية هذه في موسيقاه لأن الموسيقى كانت في عرفه نوعاً من العبادة. و من أشهر مؤلفاته  ( كونشيرتو براندنبورغ، و آلام القديس يوحنا، و آلام القديس متى)

وفي عام 1723 م استقر في مدينة  ( لايبزيغ ) لمدة ربع قرن قام بعدة رحلات فنية قصيرة إلى بعض المدن الألمانية تعرّف في أثنائها على أشهر الموسيقيين فيها آن ذاك، كما التقي الملك ( فريدريك الكبير ) عام 1747 م الذي بالغ الحفاوة به و أكرم وفادته. و كان لدى هذا الملك مجموعة من البيانوات طلب إلى باخ تجربتها ، فقدم له باخ قطعة  موسيقية  هديه وهي ذات موضوع من تأليف الملك ذاته.

و ما هي إلا سنتان حتى بدأ نظر باخ يشح، و ما لبث أن أصيب بالعمى التام..  وتوفي عام 1750 في لايبزيغ، ودفن في كنيسة ( القديس يوحنا ) ثم نقل ما تبقى من رفاته عام 1894 م إلى  ( كنيسة سان توماس )  ولاءً له وتقديرًا....

وبعد وفاتة ظلت مؤلفاتة مهملة حتى مجيء  ( مندلسون )  الموسيقي الألماني بعد قرن من الزمن ، الذي اكتشف عام 1829 م عبقرية باخ في مؤلفاته ( الآلام كما هي عند القديس ماثيو )التي أُلّفت قبل قرن من ذلك. وعلى أثر ذلك قدره جميع الموسيقيين، و يمكن القول، أن طبيعة القديم والجديد في موسيقى يوهان سباستيان بارزة المعالم وتؤسس تميزا تاريخيا بقي متبعا حتى القرن العشرين*

*من مؤلفاته اضغط هنا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*جورج فريدريك هاندل George Frederic Handel
1685 - 1759

كان جورج فريدريك هاندل موهوباً بالفطرة، إذ أبدع في الموسيقى وهو لا يزال طفلاً وبدون معلم. قام هاندل بتأليف وتلحين مقطوعات موسيقية كلاسيكية تحولت إلى علامة على عصر الباروك الذي عاش فيه وترك إرثاً موسيقياً مازال خالداً حتى اليوم ....

ولد جورج فريدريك هانْدل، عام 1685 م في مدينة هاله الألمانية. كان أبوه يعمل حلاقا وطبيبا مرموقا في عصره، إذ كان يطلق عليه ( الطبيب المعجزة) وكان يعمل في قصر دوق(  فايسنفيلز) بينما كانت أمه تنتمي لعائلة دينية. بدأ ميول جورج إلى الموسيقى يتبلور وهو لا زال في سنوات طفولته الأولى. لكن أبوه لم يكن متحمسا لفكرة أن يخوض ابنه في عالم الموسيقى، وإنما كان يفضل له دراسة القانون. غير أن الفتى الولِع بالموسيقى كان يتحين الفرصة ويسرق آله عزف تقليدية صغيرة ويتسلل بها إلى سقف المنزل ثم يظل هناك يحاول التدرب على العزف سرا. كان جورج فريدريك هاندلموهوبا بالفطرة، حيث استطاع ان يتعلم العزف بنفسه دون معلم.  وفي يوم ما وأثناء حفلة بحضور دوق فايسنفيلز عزف جورج مقطوعات موسيقية نالت إعجاب الحاضرين وفي مقدمتهم دوق فايسنفيلز. وشكل عزفه مفاجأة للجميع لاسيما وهو لم يبلغ بعد الثامنة من عمره كما انه لم يتعلم العزف على يد أحد. فما كان من دوق فايسنفيلز الذي أعجب بموهبة هاندل الا ان أمر بتدريس الفتى الموسيقى وخصص له مدرسا خاصا قام بتعليمه أصول وأبجديات الموسيقى. وحينما مات ابوه وهو لم يبلغ بعد سن الثانية عشر كان هينديل ينظم حفلات موسيقية للكنيسة كما عزف في تأبنه أبيه وكتب شعرا وهو في هذا العمر المبكر....

بعد وفاة والده انتقل جورج هاندل إلى هامبورج الألمانية التي كانت حينها مركزا مهما للفن والموسيقى الأمر الذي شكل بالنسبة له فرصة للاحتكاك بالفنانين الكبار آنذاك، كما وجد الفرصة لمواصلة تعلم الموسيقى والتدرج إلى عالم الشهرة. بعدها انتقل جورج إلى إيطاليا ومكث فيها فترة بسيطة حيث كتب ولحن وعزف هناك مقطوعات موسيقية شهيرة. 
أنتقل بعد ذلك إلى لندن ليلاقي في مدينة الضباب نجاحا وشهرة فاقت كل التوقعات، كما حصل فيما بعد على الجنسية البريطانية وعاش في بريطانيا بصورة دائمة حتى وفاته عام 1759م.  

كتب معظم روائعه الموسيقية في لندن وتحولت موسيقاه هناك في بريطانيا إلى ما يشبه الطقوس الدينية. بل ان بعضا من مقاطعة الموسيقية ما تزال تصدح حتى اليوم في أرجاء العرش الملكي البريطاني كلما كان هناك حفل ملكي..
كان جورج فريدريك هاندل من أنجح موسيقي الأوبرا والموسيقية الدينية الكنسية في القرن الثامن عشر. كتب ما يقارب 80 مقطوعة موسيقية خلال فترة حياته. أهم أعماله الموسيقية التي خُلدت في سجل التاريخ الموسيقي هي ( موسيقى الماء) و ( موسيقى الألعاب النارية وميسايز) كما ان له أعمال موسيقية خالدة أخرى لأتقل أهمية عن تلك الإعمال الخالدة مثل: سيلا، اوتونا، يوليوس قيصر، اليساندرو، ريكاردو، إيزيو، إمينيو، إيستر، سيسيلياندا، وسوزانا*

*من مؤلفاته اضغط هنا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أنطونيو فيفالدي   Antonio Vivaldi  
1678 – 1741  

يعتبر فيفالدي أول من وضع قواعد البنية الثلاثية للكونشرتو (خفيف، بطيء، خفيف). فقام بإدخال مبدأ التعارض بين العازف المنفرد والأوركسترا في عمله ( لاسترافاغانزا) فيها غير الإيقاعات البطيئة، وخفض عدد المقطوعات المصاحبة إلى ثلاثة ....

ولد أنطونيو فيفالدي في الرابع من شهر مارس من سنة 1678 م في مدينة ( البندقية )  تلقى من والده، والذي كان عازفا على الكمان في ( كاتدرائية القديس مرقس )سانت ماركو أصول الموسيقى. قام وهو في سن الخامسة عشر  بحلق شعر رأسه وانخرط في سلك الرهبنة، بعدها بفترة تم تعيينه راهبا بصفة رسمية 1703 م. بدأ بعدها يتنصل من واجباته الدينية، فتوقف عن تلاوة الصلوات، متعللا ببعض الصعوبات في التنفس، كان في الواقع تنتابه نوبات صرع من حين لآخر.
 تولى فيفالدي في نفس السنة وظيفة معلم لآلة الكمان في مستشفى الرحمة l’Ospedale della Pietà، وهو عبارة عن مركز ينظم حلقات موسيقية للأطفال اليتامى، وكلف في سنة 1705 م بتلقين البنات أصول تأليف وأداء الكونشرتو..

انتقل إلى مسرح ( سانت أنجيلو) في البندقية وتولى وظيفتين في آن واحد: مؤلف ومكلف بشؤون الفنانين. تم تعيينه عام 1716 م أستاذا مشرفا على الجوقة الموسيقية في ديللا بييتا (مستشفى الرحمة). بعد أن قام بأداء مؤلفاته الموسيقية في كل من إيطاليا، ألمانيا، النمسا وهولندا، ذاع صيته وأًصبح فيفالدي عام 1718 م أستاذا على الجوقة الموسيقية للأمير فيليب من (هيسي دارمستات ) في مونتوفا مدينة في إيطاليا، ثم أستاذا على جوقة فرانسوا ستيفان، دوق اللورين عام 1735 م، عاد مجددا إلى جوقة ديللا بييتا سنة 1735 م ليزاول وظيفته الأصلية. بعدها بثلاث سنوات قام بالإشراف على الاستعراضات الموسيقية في الاحتفالات المئوية لمسرح شوبورغ في أمستردام. استقر لبعض الوقت في البندقية قبل أن يقرر السفر إلى فيينا في عام 1741 م، إلا أنه توفي بعد وصوله بحوالي شهر واحدا في يوم 28 يوليو من عام 1741 م وهو في حالة يرثى لها...*

*من مؤلفاته اضغط هنا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*هنري بِرسل Purcell Henry 
1659 - 1695

مؤلف موسيقي إنجليزي، صاحب التآليف الدراماتيكية (الملك آرثر، - ملكة الجِنِّيات، - ديدو وآينياس )، والعديد من الأناشيد الدينية والشعبية، قطع السوناتا، متتابعات للكلافسان ، كما أطلق العنان لخياله وموهبته الموسيقية في بعض التآليف لآلة الفيولا . كانت أعماله في أغلبها ذات طبيعة غنائية شعرية وتميزت بحساسية كبيرة...*

*من مؤلفاته اضغط هنا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*أليساندرو سكارلاتي  Alessandro Scarlatti  

1660  - 1725

مؤلف موسيقى إيطالي. من مؤسسي المدرسة النابولية (نسبة إلى مدينة نابولي) للأوبرا الباروكية، كان أستاذا على الفرقة الغنائية في البلاط الملكي ، ألف العديد من الأعمال الأوبرالية، والتي تميزت بافتتاحيتها وألحانها الإيقاعية. خلف وراءه العديد من الكنتاتات، الأوراتوريوهات، ومقطوعات للكلافسان ،هو والد المؤلف دومينوكو سكارلاتي...*

*من اعماله اضغط هنا*

----------


## ليلة عشق

*جورغ فيليب تيليمان Georg Philipp Telemann  
1681 – 1767 

يُعد تيليمان أخصب مؤلف معروف في تاريخ الموسيقى الغربية  نظرا للعدد الهائل من التآليف الموسيقية التي تركها،
هو مؤلف موسيقي كلاسيكي ألماني عاش أثناء الفترة الباروكية، قام في أعماله باستخلاص الأساليب الموسيقية الأوربية التي كانت معروفة في عصره (على غرار ما فعل هاندل)، وتشهد له بذلك قطع الأوبرا التي ألفها، وكذا موسيقاه الآلاتية (السونا، المتتابعه، الكونشرتو و الافتتاحيه ) ..*
*من اعماله اضغط هنا*


*تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## لميس الامام

> *
> ملكة الأحاسيس لميس الإمام 
> 
> سلمتِ متذوقة سيدة الذوق الرفيع .......
> مرورك الكريم واطلالتك الرائعة أثري المركز برحيق من عطر حروفك المتألقة ......
> وادعوكِ لزيارة صفحة الأخت الفاضلة قلب مصر في قاعة الفنون والطرب ( لعشاق الموسيقي الكلاسيكية ) ......
> التي تذخر بكثير من المقطوعات الموسيقية الرائعة لعظماء الفن الكلاسيكي .......
> لكِ خالص ودي وتقديري واحترامي ......
> 
> ...


ولا اروع يا ليلة عشق من هذه الدعوة ..وكأني في اوبرا مصر استمتع بأجمل كلاسيكيات الموسيقى ..اشكرك لك ذوقك وروعة خلقك ولي بإذن الله لقاء حي معك ومع جميع الاخوة الاحبة من منتدى ابناء مصر في العيد في القاهرة ..لنتجمع على الاخوة والصداقة والمحبة ادامها الله علينا..

لك كل المودة والتقدير ومرة ثانية يعطيكي الف عافية على مجهودات الرائعة ايتها الفنانة الرقيقة المبدعة..

لميس الاماما

----------


## عصام علم الدين

*الأخت الفاضله ليلة عشق
سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته

شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع الشبه موسوعي
وعلى هذا الجهد الغير العادي الذي يتيح لمن يمر على هذا الموضوع
سهولة التلقي ويسر الوصول إلى المعلومه
حقاً أنت تمثلين أحد الرموز الهامه والرئيسيه في هذا المنتدى
ولذلك أجدني متابعاً لموضوعاتك القيمه بشغف وإهتمام

أخوك
عصام علم الدين*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الأخت الفاضله ليلة عشق
> سلام الله عليكم ورحمته وبركاته
> 
> شكراً لك على هذا الموضوع الشبه موسوعي
> وعلى هذا الجهد الغير العادي الذي يتيح لمن يمر على هذا الموضوع
> سهولة التلقي ويسر الوصول إلى المعلومه
> حقاً أنت تمثلين أحد الرموز الهامه والرئيسيه في هذا المنتدى
> ولذلك أجدني متابعاً لموضوعاتك القيمه بشغف وإهتمام
> 
> ...


*الشاعر المبدع عصام علم الدين 

وعليكم السلام ورحمة الله وبركاته .....
بالتبعية أجدني عاجزة عن الشكر لك علي مرورك الكريم وكلماتك الراقية في شخصي المتواضع .....
أحمد الله ان الموضوع نال استحسانك شاعرنا المبدع فمرورك عليه ومتابعتك له لهو شرف ووسام لي .....
لك خالص التقدير والاحترام ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ابن طيبة

*الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
كما عودتنا دائما باحثة في كل جميل فكما كنتي باحثة في التاريخ ها انتي تقدمي لنا كورسا مكثفا في الثقافة الموسيقية
اذا كنت جاهلا في الموسيقة منذ ساعة مضت فاستطيع الان بعد قراءة هذه المدونة الشيقة ان اتحدث في اي شيء عن الموسيقي
دام لنا قلمك الذي يقودونا الي عالم المعرفة*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الاخت الفاضلة ليلة عشق
> كما عودتنا دائما باحثة في كل جميل فكما كنتي باحثة في التاريخ ها انتي تقدمي لنا كورسا مكثفا في الثقافة الموسيقية
> اذا كنت جاهلا في الموسيقة منذ ساعة مضت فاستطيع الان بعد قراءة هذه المدونة الشيقة ان اتحدث في اي شيء عن الموسيقي
> دام لنا قلمك الذي يقودونا الي عالم المعرفة*


*الأستاذ الفاضل معتز فطين 

وكما عودتني دائما بمرورك الكريم علي مواضيعي المتواضعة ....
اتقدم اليك بخالص الشكر علي قلمك الراقي وكلماتك المشجعة ......
فتقديري واحترامي لك بلا حدود .....
سلمت متذوق ودام لي مرورك الكريم ......
لك خالص تقديري واحترامي ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## مى سلطان

بصراحه انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
كنت محتاجه بجد لحاجه زى دى
لانى بسمع موسيقى كتييييييييييير بس مش عارفه المعلومات القيمه دى
اتمنى لك الاستمرار فى االتميز

----------


## أحلى كلمة

*الغالية ليلة عشق

شاكرة جدااا لكى على جهودك الرائعة

وتسلمى على الافادة العظيمة

دمتى لنا ودام لنا تألقك وابداعك*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> بصراحه انا مش عارفه اقولك ايه
> كنت محتاجه بجد لحاجه زى دى
> لانى بسمع موسيقى كتييييييييييير بس مش عارفه المعلومات القيمه دى
> اتمنى لك الاستمرار فى االتميز


*الأخت الغالية مي سلطان 

الشكر لكِ علي مرورك الجميل واعجابك بالموضوع ......
باذن الله يستكمل في القريب العاجل ......
لكِ خالص الشكر والتقدير ......

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## ليلة عشق

> *الغالية ليلة عشق
> 
> شاكرة جدااا لكى على جهودك الرائعة
> 
> وتسلمى على الافادة العظيمة
> 
> دمتى لنا ودام لنا تألقك وابداعك*


*الأخت الغالية أحلي كلمة 

سلمتِ لمرورك الكريم اسعدك الله ......
لكِ خالص تقديري واحترامي .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## سيد جعيتم

شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق
تأريخ ممتاز للموسيقى زكل ما يتصل بها .لى رأى فى موضوع إهمال موسيقانا المصرية القائمة على الناى والأرغول والربابة فقد أهملت تماماً ولم يتم تطوير أى من ألاتها تطويراً حقيقياً وهى الأن تكاد تندثر فكل من يعملون فى حقلها من غير المحترفين . وما ينطبق على الموسيقى المصرية ينطبق على الموسيقى الشرقية فقد أهملناها أيضاً ووظفنا فيها الألات الغربية بدعوى التقدم فاختلطت النغمات حتى ساحت فى أذاننا . 
الوصول للعالمية دائماً يكون بالغوص فى الأصول وخير مثال على ذلك الموسيقى الهندية .
فى شبابى أردت تعلم العزف على العود فأنا أعشقه وأعشق نغماته . التحقت بمعهد خاص للموسيقى بشارع حسن الأكبر وحملت عودى وذهبت للأستاذ لضبطه ولعمل خطوط للعفق على يد العود ووضعت العود داخل كيس صنعته له وأطلق على الأهل أسم سيد مكاوى . درست شوية سولفيج على شوية تواشيح وشوية تمارين ولكن يبدوا أن الموهبة غير متوفرة لى فقد كنت أتسبب فى قلب الحصة لكوميديا وكم طردت خارج القاعة . دمت بخير

----------


## ليلة عشق

> شاعرة الموسيقى / ليلة عشق
> تأريخ ممتاز للموسيقى زكل ما يتصل بها .لى رأى فى موضوع إهمال موسيقانا المصرية القائمة على الناى والأرغول والربابة فقد أهملت تماماً ولم يتم تطوير أى من ألاتها تطويراً حقيقياً وهى الأن تكاد تندثر فكل من يعملون فى حقلها من غير المحترفين . وما ينطبق على الموسيقى المصرية ينطبق على الموسيقى الشرقية فقد أهملناها أيضاً ووظفنا فيها الألات الغربية بدعوى التقدم فاختلطت النغمات حتى ساحت فى أذاننا . 
> الوصول للعالمية دائماً يكون بالغوص فى الأصول وخير مثال على ذلك الموسيقى الهندية .
> فى شبابى أردت تعلم العزف على العود فأنا أعشقه وأعشق نغماته . التحقت بمعهد خاص للموسيقى بشارع حسن الأكبر وحملت عودى وذهبت للأستاذ لضبطه ولعمل خطوط للعفق على يد العود ووضعت العود داخل كيس صنعته له وأطلق على الأهل أسم سيد مكاوى . درست شوية سولفيج على شوية تواشيح وشوية تمارين ولكن يبدوا أن الموهبة غير متوفرة لى فقد كنت أتسبب فى قلب الحصة لكوميديا وكم طردت خارج القاعة . دمت بخير


*الوالد الغالي الأستاذ القدير سيد ابراهيم 

كم أسعدني جميل تواجدك ومرورك الكريم علي الموضوع ....
مما زادة ثراء بتوقيعك المتميز .....
وباذن الله في القريب سأقوم بتكملة الموضوع مع موضوع الموسيقي العربية حتي يتسني لمتذوقي الموسيقي الالمام بالثقافة الموسيقية واعلامها .....
لك خالص الشكر والتقدير والاحترام .....

تحياتي 
ليلة عشق*

----------


## محمدعثمان جبريل

ليلة عشق 
عرفت الآن ..من أين يأتى احساسك المرهف ..
 وقدرتك الانسانية البالغة على متابعة الابداع
.. مجهود محمود .. يدل على حرص مخلص من روح راقية على الرقى بذائقتنا  ...
مع مودتى وتقديرى

----------


## محمد احمد سعيد

مشكور

----------

